# Spanish Mackerel recipe



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

Hit me. What is your best way to prepare Spanish Mackerel?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm going to catch grief from people but here is how I like it. Keep the smaller ones only. Fillet on a pan with a fresh squeezed lime or lemon juice, cracked black pepper, and some Tony's. Broil on high in middle rack for approximately 10 minutes. Eat immediately.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Fillet it, skin it, cut out the center red line out of each fillet, season with Tony's, then drop them in a hot pan or griddle with butter and olive oil for about 2 minutes a side, until they show some color, then put them on a flour tortilla with some slaw and some spicy sour cream, maybe a squeeze of lime. Awesome fish tacos.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mackerel makes some of the best smoked fish there is. They have oiley meat better smoked or as good as Mullet.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

After filleting, skinned and bloodline cut out, I sprinkle some Zatarain's Creole Seasoning on one side, other side with your favorite spices. Sometimes I sprinkle Zatarain's Seasoned Fish Fry on one side (I do not coat the fillets with the batter, only lightly sprinkled). Then I grill them using real butter and heavy (thick) aluminum foil, rolled up edges (to keep juices in). Sometimes I put lemon juice on them, but only after they're done while still on the foil. The meat will flake apart when you try to remove them. 
If you don't like it flaking apart, leave the skin on the fillets or grill it longer. Just remember, the longer you grill them past their ready time, the drier they'll get.


----------

